# Profissões - variações regionais



## djlaranja

Bem, estou abrindo este tópico a partir de uma outra discussão.

A ideia é discutir variações regionais de uma mesma palavra ou termos diferentes que são usados para designar algumas profissões ou atividades.

Peço que contribuam com novos termos: profissões ou atividades conhecidas por mais de um nome ou nomes que servem para mais de uma profissão. Se possível, com uma pequena referência à região de uso.


*1. Bombeiro*

Embora a primeira imagem que vem à cabeça, pelo menos para os brasileiros do nordeste do país, seja a de que o termo designa o profissional que *combate incêndios* e atende também a outras ocorrências de defesa civil (inundações, afogamentos, desabamentos, soterramentos, etc), a palavra também é usada, em outras regiões, para designar outros trabalhadores, como aquele que *cuida da hidráulica* de um prédio. Acho que no sudeste do Brasil usa-se assim.

Ocorreu-me também que é usada a palavra para designar o *atendente de um posto de combustíveis*. Acho que é de uso corrente no sudeste - e aqui vale notar que é a mesma palavra acima referida. Na minha região, chama-se a este profissional de *frentista*. 

*2. Pixeleiro*

Na mesma discussão, Alandria apontou que chamam *pixeleiro* a quem cuida da *hidráulica* dos prédios (se bem entendi) no norte de Portugal. Espera pelo MOC para esclarecer ;D

*3. Lanterneiro (RJ; PE) / Funileiro (SP) / Chapista (BA)*

O profissional que conserta amassões nos automóveis. Citado por coolbrowne na discussão já referida.


***

Vamos lá, pessoal!


----------



## BENTEVI

*1. Bombeiro*

Embora a primeira imagem que vem à cabeça, pelo menos para os brasileiros do nordeste do país, seja a de que o termo designa o profissional que *combate incêndios* e atende também a outras ocorrências de defesa civil (inundações, afogamentos, desabamentos, soterramentos, etc), a palavra também é usada, em outras regiões, para designar outros trabalhadores, como aquele que *cuida da hidráulica* de um prédio. Acho que no sudeste do Brasil usa-se assim.

Que eu saiba este uso é mais restrito ao Rio de Janeiro, em São Paulo usa-se "encanador" para o que cuida da hidráulica. Aqui no Sul (Santa Catarina, pelo menos.) também se diz "encanador" para o que cuida da hidráulida. Bombeiro só é usado para o que combate incêndios.


----------



## BENTEVI

Penso que para a maioria dos brasileiros, a definição de secretária seja esta abaixo:

1. Secretária - se.cre.tá.ria

s. f. 1. Mulher que exerce o secretariado.

Aqui em Santa Catarina, mas especificamente Florianópolis (nunca ouvi isso nas outras cidades de SC), é usado por muita gente para se referir à "empregada doméstica". A primeira vez que ouvi isso fiquei confuso, pois imaginei que ele tinha uma "secretária particular", o que não seria incomum, mas depois entendi que era a "empregada doméstica". Provavelmente um eufemismo usado por muitos que passou a ter este sentido.


----------



## Guigo

No Rio de Janeiro, há o *bombeiro militar* (que combate incêndios, etc) e o *bombeiro hidráulico* (que cuida da parte hidráulica dos prédios). Também se usa *encanador*.

O atendente do posto de gasolina é *frentista*.

Usamos *lanterneiro* para reparos de lataria de autos, mas o termo *funileiro* é usado para pequenos serviços em metal e usa-se *chapeador*, na indústria metal-mecânica.

Há o caso do *salva-vidas* (de praias e piscinas), que parece ter variações em outras regiões e em Portugal.

Temos algumas profissões "novas": *urbanitário, eletricitário, portuário, escriturário, metroviário*. No primeiro caso, nem mesmo sei de sua abrangência. Será que inclui os que realizam _serviços gerais_, como: lixeiro, varredor, jardineiro?

Aliás, aqui no Rio, o termo *varredor* (de rua) vem substituindo o termo mais antigo, de origem antrópica, *gari*.

Uma palavra que caiu em desuso é *chofer* (do fr. _chauffer_). Pelo menos, por aqui, usamos *motorista* (caso geral) e *taxista*.

Também em desuso, é *office-boy* (ou *boy*), substituído por *contínuo* ou *auxiliar administrativo* (quando trabalha dentro do banco ou escritório) e *mensageiro* (quando realiza serviços externos). No entanto, do estrangeirismo, veio *motoboy* (*moto-boy*?).


----------



## BENTEVI

Guigo said:


> No Rio de Janeiro, há o *bombeiro militar* (que combate incêndios, etc) e o *bombeiro hidráulico* (que cuida da parte hidráulica dos prédios). Também se usa *encanador*.
> 
> O atendente do posto de gasolina é *frentista*.
> 
> Usamos *lanterneiro* para reparos de lataria de autos, mas o termo *funileiro* é usado para pequenos serviços em metal e usa-se *chapeador*, na indústria metal-mecânica.
> 
> Há o caso do *salva-vidas* (de praias e piscinas), que parece ter variações em outras regiões e em Portugal.
> 
> Temos algumas profissões "novas": *urbanitário, eletricitário, portuário, escriturário, metroviário*. No primeiro caso, nem mesmo sei de sua abrangência. Será que inclui os que realizam _serviços gerais_, como: lixeiro, varredor, jardineiro?
> 
> Aliás, aqui no Rio, o termo *varredor* (de rua) vem substituindo o termo mais antigo, de origem antrópica, *gari*.
> 
> Uma palavra que caiu em desuso é *chofer* (do fr. _chauffer_). Pelo menos, por aqui, usamos *motorista* (caso geral) e *taxista*.
> 
> Também em desuso, é *office-boy* (ou *boy*), substituído por *contínuo* ou *auxiliar administrativo* (quando trabalha dentro do banco ou escritório) e *mensageiro* (quando realiza serviços externos). No entanto, do estrangeirismo, veio *motoboy* (*moto-boy*?).


 

Aqui em Florianópolis, usa-se o termo "funileiro" para "3. Aquele que conserta ou desamassa carros, cuja lataria sofreu danificação."

Se eu ouvisse "lanterneiro", iria achar que estavam falando do "lanterninha" do cinema (indicador de lugar").

Aqui usam "salva-vidas", mas já ouvi "guarda-vidas", inclusive no jornal local. 

Acho que "urbanitário" não é exatamente uma profissão, mas refere-se a um setor, pois existe o "sindicato dos urbanitários" que inclue todas as profissões ligadas a certos serviços urbanos:

O processo de reestruturação organizacional e a terceirização do trabalho, intensifica-se a cada dia no setor *urbanitário* - “Energia Saneamento *e* Gás”. *...*
normasregulamentadoras.wordpress.com/downloads/cartilha-riscos-a-saude-do-trabalhador-no-setor-urbanitario/ - 26k 

O restante acho que é igual:

varredor de rua
motorista de táxi, de ônibus, etc.
frentista


----------



## djlaranja

BENTEVI said:


> é usado por muita gente para se referir à "empregada doméstica".


 
Acho que é isto mesmo, Bentevi: outra forma de dizer empregada doméstica. Alguns até completam com "secretária do lar".

Um abraço,

Denilson


----------



## djlaranja

BENTEVI said:


> Acho que "urbanitário" não é exatamente uma profissão, mas refere-se a um setor, pois existe o "sindicato dos urbanitários" que inclue todas as profissões ligadas a certos serviços urbanos


 
Urbanitário é servidor das empresas de abastecimento de água e eletricidade. Refere-se a um setor, mais que a uma ou outra profissão. Não inclui os *garis*, será? 

Aqui, outro exemplo interessante: numa profissão que era inicialmente dominada por homens - que acompanhavam os caminhões da limpeza urbana - foi-se abrindo espaço às mulheres, que passaram a ser chamadas popularmente de mar*gari*das. Acho que é o típico gosto brasileiro de adocicar os termos 

Abraços,

Denilson


----------



## djlaranja

Lá vou eu, de novo!



Guigo said:


> Uma palavra que caiu em desuso é *chofer* (do fr. _chauffer_). Pelo menos, por aqui, usamos *motorista* (caso geral) e *taxista*.
> 
> Também em desuso, é *office-boy* (ou *boy*), substituído por *contínuo* ou *auxiliar administrativo* (quando trabalha dentro do banco ou escritório) e *mensageiro* (quando realiza serviços externos). No entanto, do estrangeirismo, veio *motoboy* (*moto-boy*?).


 
*Chofer*
Este, realmente caiu em desuso. Motorista e *taxista* são os mais usados.

*Office-boy, Moto-boy*
Acho que a volta a *contínuo* ou *auxiliar administrativo* é um resgate da língua portuguesa e, ao mesmo tempo, uma tentativa de fugir ao termo que passou a ser mal aceito. Mas ouve-se a forma simplificada, vez por outra: *boy.*
*Mensageiro* ou *estafeta* já acho menos frequente no dia-a-dia, na linguagem coloquial, exceto nos quartéis.

*Lanterninha*
*Lanterninha* de cinema acho que todo mundo conhece. Acho que também é conhecido em algumas localidades - ou talvez seja somente uma gíria - por *vagalume* (ocorreu-me a dúvida agora sobre a grafia ser ou passar a ser vaga-lume, mas isto são outros quinhentos).

Interessante também o uso, na gíria dos esportes, no Brasil, para designar a equipe classificada em último lugar num certame qualquer.

Um abraço,

Denilson


----------



## uchi.m

Em Curitiba é comum chamar _latoeiro_ àquele que conserta amassões na parte externa de automóveis.

_Funileiro_ seria o profissional que faz dobras e cortes em chapas metálicas para conformação de peças (exemplos de peças: esquadrias de janelas e portas, portões, calhas etc.); seria o que em outros locais se diz _serralheiro_.


----------



## Guigo

Estava pensando em algumas profissões "semi-novas" que por modismo, foram (são) identificadas em inglês, como *designer*. Aliás, há _designer_ para tudo: roupas, calçados, decoração de interiores, etc. Em alguns locais já vi o termo _*estilista*_, para substituir o estrangeirismo.

Outra que está na moda é _*personal*-qualquer coisa_. Tem personal-trainer, personal-reader, personal-nurse... a turma de gozação até já criou o termo personal-f....r.


----------



## Archimec

Suponho que em Portugal os amassões nos automóveis são tratados pelos "bate-chapa", e não me parece que "picheleiro" seja equivalente a "canalizador", mesmo no norte de Portugal.
"Picheleiros", "latoeiros" e "funileiros" são especialistas do trabalho de metal em folha, provavelmente equivalentes a "sheet-metal workers" na America do Norte.


----------



## djlaranja

djlaranja said:


> *2. Pixeleiro Picheleiro *
> 
> Na mesma discussão, Alandria apontou que chamam *pixeleiro picheleiro * a quem cuida da *hidráulica* dos prédios (se bem entendi) no norte de Portugal. Espera pelo MOC para esclarecer ;D a


 
*Quanto à grafia e ao significado, então, tudo errado no trecho acima.*
*Eu tinha mesmo entendido errado.*




Archimec said:


> Suponho que em Portugal os amassões nos automóveis são tratados pelos "bate-chapa", e não me parece que "picheleiro" seja equivalente a "canalizador", mesmo no norte de Portugal.
> "Picheleiros", "latoeiros" e "funileiros" são especialistas do trabalho de metal em folha, provavelmente equivalentes a "sheet-metal workers" na America do Norte.


 
*Latoeiro*
Não conhecia o termo, mas parece equivalente a funileiro, entendido como aquele que molda ou confecciona peças a partir de chapas de metal.

*Serralheiro*
Sempre achei estranha a palavra, que na minha região designa o profissional que trabalha peças de metal para transformar em esquadrias, grades etc., normalmente por meio do corte, moldagem e solda de chapas e vergalhões.
Acho que o nome vem de serralha, ou serralhar, que significa limar o metal.
O interessante é que encontrei no verbete, como sinônimo*, ferreiro*. No meu entender, distingue-se o *serralheiro *por trabalhar com peças semi-prontas, isto é, sem grande necessidade de moldar o metal a fogo, fundindo-o ou deixando em brasa - como faz o *ferreiro*.
Este último (o *ferreiro*) apronta instrumentos a partir de técnicas de metalurgia propriamente dita, como a fundição de metais.
Lembra-me a distinção entre *marceneiro* e *carpinteiro*.

A digressão se fez para introduzir a pergunta: alguém sabe de variações regionais para as profissões de *marceneiro* e *carpinteiro*?
O *marceneiro* trabalha montando móveis e outros utensílios de madeira - como escadas, por exemplo - que já lhe chegam em forma de pranchas, bastões etc.
O *carpinteiro* trabalha a madeira bruta para transformar em peças como as que o *marceneiro* usa.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

A necessidade de usar eufemismos para evitar a humilhação de certos trabalhadores leva, em muitos casos, à busca de novos nomes para as profissões que eles exercem. É o caso de "secretária" - ou de "ajudante", e até mesmo "assessora" - por "empregada doméstica". O caso mais pitoresco que conheço é o nome que, de alguns anos para cá, os italianos passaram a dar ao lixeiro: *operatore ecologico*.


----------



## Vanalli

Outro eufemismo italiano é COLF para empregada doméstica, que no caso é um acrônimo de *collaboratrice familiare*_._


----------



## djlaranja

Guigo said:


> Estava pensando em algumas profissões "semi-novas" que por modismo, foram (são) identificadas em inglês, como *designer*. Aliás, há _designer_ para tudo: roupas, calçados, decoração de interiores, etc. Em alguns locais já vi o termo _*estilista*_, para substituir o estrangeirismo.


 
Acho que o termo a ser preferido seria *estilista*, no caso. 

Ocorreu-me outro:

*Barbeiro x Cabeleireiro*

*Barbeiro* é um termo em franco desuso, assim como barbearia, que designa o local de trabalho do barbeiro.

O nome, derivado de barba, toma um caráter _machista_, talvez, isto é, que parece um lugar exclusivo para homens (e era!), o que já não é comum, atualmente.

Por isto, acho que o termo *barbeiro* foi substituído por *cabeleireiro* e o local de trabalho, *barbearia*, por *salão de beleza*.

Aconteceu também assim em outras regiões? Os nomes são outros e não estes?

Abraços,

Denilson


----------



## almufadado

Do Português de Portugal :

Secretária/Secretário - assistente pessoal de superior hierárquico  ou de expediente geral em escritório.
English - secretary, assistant.
Français - Secrétaire, 

Canalizador - pessoa que repara/faz canalizações. Na origem da designação está o facto dos esgotos e sistema de água serem compostos por canais. 
Brasileiro - Encanador. A designação provém do facto de no brasil se ter generalizado o uso de canos na construção. Durante a colonização Portuguesa, a irrigação usada era baseada em sistema construidos com canas de bambu. 
English - plumber. It's origin comes from the fact the Romans used lead pipes, and the word _plumber_ comes from the Latin word for lead, _plumbum._
Français - plombier. C'est la influence des Romans aussi.

Picheleiro - Pessoa que trabalha com piche (petróleo em bruto) usada na calafetação. Canalizador especializado na união por calor e piche de canos de esgoto.

Paneleiro (antigo) - Pessoa que faz panelas e tachos. Actualmente é asneira.

Barbeiro - Pessoa que corta barbas e cabelos.
English - barber. 
Français - barbier.

Cabeleireiro/Cabeleireira - Pessoa que corta cabelos. Também se refere ao estabalecimento comercial segundo o publico alo, masculino ou feminino.
English - Hairdresser, hairstylist, styler.
Français - Coiffeur/coiffeuse.

Pedicure - Pessoa que trata das unhas dos pés. É um galicismo.
English - Pedicure, pedicurist, podiatrist.
Français - Pédicure.  

Bate-chapas - Pessoa que repara a carroçaria de um automóvel.
English - Autobody technician

Funileiro - Pessoa que faz funis ou trabalha em lata.

Latoeiro - Pessoa qu faz/trabalha em artigos de lata.

Peixeiro -  Pessoa que vende peixe

Talhante/Cortador - Pessoa que vende/corta carne num talho. Cortador também se pode aplicar a quem desmancha uma carcaça de animal, que tem igualmente a designação de Desmanchador.
Brasil - Açougueiro - Pessoa que vende/corta carne num açouge.
English - Butcher/meatman.
Français - Boucher. Commerçant de viande de bœuf, de mouton ou de porc.

Carniceiro (antigo) - Pessoa que realizava todas as operações para se obter carne, a saber abate, desmanche e trinche. 

Confeiteiro/Pasteleiro - Pessoa que trabalha numa Confeitaria (norte de Port.)/Pastelaria (sul de Port.) e fabrica confeitarias/pastéis.

Fressureira - Pessoa que limpa e prepara as fressuras (entranhas do animal abatido) para a produção de enchidos. Actualmente é asneira.

Torneiro - Pessoa que trabalha no torno (equipamento rotativo para produção de peças redondas em madeira ou metálicas (torneiro mecânico).

Mecânico - Especialista em sistemas mecânicos. Na liguagem corrente subentende-se que se refere a um mecânico de automóveis.

Aguadeiro - Antiga profissão de pessoas que vendiam água mineral às populações urbanas. Actualmente refere-se, em especial no desporto e com conotação depreciativa, aos assistentes dos jogadores de futebol.

Cobrador -Profissional que promove/efectua cobranças,  dependendo do contexto, de bilhetes, de dívidas, de quotas, etc.

Moleiro - Pessoa que moe cereais no moinho de mós.

Oleiro - Pessoa que trabalha o barro.

Ourives - Pessoa que vende/trabalha o ouro e metais preciosos.

Padeiro - pessoa que vende/fabrica pão.

Pergoeiro - (antigo) Pessoa que era o responsável designado pelo governo para a condução dos Pregões compostos pelos éditos e resoluções. Posteriormente transformou-se no que se pode equiparar ao actual publicitário, indo pelas ruas gritando/apregoando a existencia de produtos, de eventos e das "novas" (noticias).

Queijadeira/queijeiro - Pessoa que faz queijos.

Taberneiro - Pessoa que vende vinho na taberna.

Tanoeiro - Pessoa que produz barris para o vinho ou barricas (barril com tampa superior) para conservação de alimentos (salga). 

Trolha - Antiga arte de aplicação de argamassas. Actualmente é um trabalhador indiferenciado na construção civil. Também pode ser um objecto que actualmente tem o nome de "colher de pedreiro" 

Tintureiro - Pessoa que tinge os fios provenientes da tecelagem.

Tecelão - Pessoa que trabalha no tear para produzir tecidos/panos.

Vidreiro - Pessoa que produz vidro.

Vidraceiro - Pessoa que corta e aplica vidro

Zagal - Guardador de gado de pastoreiro. 

Pastor - Proprietário e guardador de gado de pastoreiro. Actualmente a propriedade não é requesito sendo o termo mais generalizado.

E agora a profissão mais em voga aqui em Portugal :
Corrupto - Politico que recebe dinheiro para produzir leis à medida, emitir licenças para construir onde não de pode ou deve, arranjar emprego para parentes do corruptor, mentiroso em geral, hipócrita.


----------



## Guigo

Torneiro>>>Presidente da República.  Desculpem-me pelo chiste, mas não pude me segurar. (TOTALMENTE OFF)

Chamou-me a atenção a forma _enchidos _(pt-pt), que parece-me equivalente à forma _embutidos_ (pt-br). É isso?

Ah, vendo _pastor_, lembro-me do cargo religioso e que tem aparecido na mídia aqui, a forma _bispa_, que seria superiora das pastoras (em algumas igrejas neo-evangélicas e pentecostais) ou a esposa do bispo de algumas destas denominações. Desta maneira, _episcopisa_ vai se derretendo.


----------



## almufadado

Guigo said:


> Torneiro>>>Presidente da República.  Desculpem-me pelo chiste, mas não pude me segurar. (TOTALMENTE OFF)


Não, nada a ver com cefalópodes. 



Guigo said:


> Chamou-me a atenção a forma _enchidos _(pt-pt), que parece-me equivalente à forma _embutidos_ (pt-br). É isso?


Enchidos são sub-produtos da matança de um animal que depois de tratados e temperados são colocados na tripa do animal. Exemplos portugueses são o chouriço (de carne), a chouriça (carne misturada), a salsicha (carne de porco cozida), o paio/painho (carne de porco da perna), a morcela (gorduras com arroz e sangue), o chouriço de sangue (sangue de porco coalhado), as mouras (carne temperada com vinho), a alheira (falso enchido de pão criado pelos judeus para enganar a inquisição), a farinheira (farinha e carne de porco), etc.



Guigo said:


> Ah, vendo _pastor_, lembro-me do cargo religioso .



Por aqui também tem muito "pastando" no meio da "carneirada-mole"


----------



## Alandria

Ainda bem que não inventei nada.
Localizar post de Alentugano no seguinte tópico:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=787071

Nenhum outro português discordou.


----------



## SandraPMarques

Archimec said:


> Suponho que em Portugal os amassões nos automóveis são tratados pelos "bate-chapa", e não me parece que "picheleiro" seja equivalente a "canalizador", mesmo no norte de Portugal.
> "Picheleiros", "latoeiros" e "funileiros" são especialistas do trabalho de metal em folha, provavelmente equivalentes a "sheet-metal workers" na America do Norte.



Por estranho que pareça, picheleiro é um canalizador no norte de Portugal.


----------



## Outsider

almufadado said:


> Ourives - Pessoa que vende/trabalha o ouro e metais preciosos.


Falando nisso, ourivesaria e joalharia são a mesma coisa, ou há uma diferença?


----------



## almufadado

Outsider said:


> Falando nisso, ourivesaria e joalharia são a mesma coisa, ou há uma diferença?



Originalmente não, mas actualmente, com raras excepções, sim pois as ourivesarias actualmente tanto vendem peças em ouro como joias. Se reparares existem muitas lojas que se auto-intitulam "ourivesaria e joalharia" 

A ourivesaria do ourives, vendia as peças em ouro, prata e platina trabalhadas por este artesão.

A joalharia (Ant. joalheria) do joalheiro vende peças, designadas por joias,  em que a principal caracteristica é ter pedras preciosas, semi-preciosas ou pérolas e afins, madre-pérola, marfim, alabastro, etc. Estes materiais são encastradas, engastadas e embutidas em peças de metais preciosos (ouro, prata, platina) ou outros (madeiras raras, marfim, etc). 

Existe igualmente o conceito de Mestre-joalheiro que têm para além da arte atrás referida a capacidade para cortar pedras. 

Existem outras actividades correlacionas entre as quais o filigranista (fabricante de filigrana), o embutidor (especialista em embutir materiais em madeira), o medalhador (fabricante de medalhas em geral de bronze).


----------



## Guigo

Ainda dizemos _joalheria_, por aqui... também já li alhures as formas _mestre-ourives_ e _prateiro_.


----------



## almufadado

Guigo said:


> Ainda dizemos _joalheria_, por aqui... também já li alhures as formas _mestre-ourives_ e _prateiro_.



Sim, até ainda há pouco tempo (meio-século ) os cunhos e os contrastes (marca de cunhar no ouro pronto que indica a origem e o mestre-ourives, e outra para os quilates) eram atribuídos ao mestre-ourives pela "Casa da Moeda".

E no Brasil há inclusivé certificação das diversas especialidades 

As certificações programadas são:
- Vendedor de Jóias Certificado
- Ourives Iniciante Certificado
- Ourives Profissional Certificado
- Cravador Iniciante Certificado
- Cravador Profissional Certificado
- Ourives Sênior Certificado
- *Mestre Ourives Certificado*
- Designer de Jóias Certificado
- Gemologista Certificado
- Lapidador Iniciante Certificado
- Lapidador Profissional Certificado
- Mestre Lapidador
- Avaliador de Jóias
- Relojoeiro Iniciante Certificado
- Relojoeiro Profissional Certificado
- Modelista em Cera Profissional Certificado
- Gravador Profissional Certificado
- Polidor (acabamento)Profissional Certificado
- Esmaltador Profissional Certificado
- Fundidor Profissional Certificado
- Galvonoplasta Profissional Certificado
- Administrador de Lojas de Jóias


----------



## djlaranja

almufadado said:


> Picheleiro - Pessoa que trabalha com piche (petróleo em bruto) usada na calafetação. Canalizador especializado na união por calor e piche de canos de esgoto.
> 
> Barbeiro - Pessoa que corta barbas e cabelos.
> English - barber.
> Français - barbier.
> 
> Cabeleireiro/Cabeleireira - Pessoa que corta cabelos. Também se refere ao estabelecimento comercial segundo o publico alvo, masculino ou feminino.
> English - Hairdresser, hairstylist, styler.
> Français - Coiffeur/coiffeuse.
> 
> Pedicure - Pessoa que trata das unhas dos pés. É um galicismo.
> English - Pedicure, pedicurist, podiatrist.
> Français - Pédicure.
> 
> Aguadeiro - Antiga profissão de pessoas que vendiam água mineral às populações urbanas. Actualmente refere-se, em especial no desporto e com conotação depreciativa, aos assistentes dos jogadores de futebol.
> 
> Cobrador -Profissional que promove/efectua cobranças, dependendo do contexto, de bilhetes, de dívidas, de quotas, etc.
> 
> Trolha - Antiga arte de aplicação de argamassas. Actualmente é um trabalhador indiferenciado na construção civil. Também pode ser um objecto que actualmente tem o nome de "colher de pedreiro"
> 
> E agora a profissão mais em voga aqui em Portugal :
> Corrupto - Politico que recebe dinheiro para produzir leis à medida, emitir licenças para construir onde não de pode ou deve, arranjar emprego para parentes do corruptor, mentiroso em geral, hipócrita.


 
*Picheleiro*
Antes das respostas que vi aqui no fórum (originadas de outra mensagem), não conhecia e terminei por fazer confusão  Parece que o significado é este mesmo de um encanador/canalizador especializado em unir tubos de metal utilizados em construção por meio de piche.

*Barbeiro x Cabeleireiro*
Como muito disse o almufadado, a distinção é mesmo quanto ao público-alvo dos respectivos salões.

*Pedicure*
Também no Brasil usamos o termo. E há ainda a manicure, mas evidentemente a distinção é inútil: uma só pessoa cuida das unhas de mãos e de pés das clientes.

*Aguadeiro*
Não entendi quando se referiu à conotação dos assistentes de jogadores de futebol. São aqueles que repõem a bola ao campo de jogo? Aqui no Brasil os chamamos gandulas e a história desse nome é interessante... Mas não é nenhuma _asneira_, não 

*Cobrador*
Aqui no nordeste do Brasil chamamos assim tanto aos cobradores a que você se referiu (realizam cobranças em geral) como aos que cobram a passagem (tíquete) dos usuários de transporte coletivo. [Não sei se no Rio, mas São Paulo, com certeza, chama-se *trocador* de ônibus]. 
Editando: obrigo-me a retificar o que disse. Não tenho certeza, mas acho que é exatamente o oposto que ocorre: chama-se, no* Rio de Janeiro*, de *trocador* e, em *São Paulo*, assim como em diversas outras cidades, de *cobrador*. 

*Trolha*
Aqui, uns poucos conhecem como o instrumento de trabalho do pedreiro, que é mesmo mais conhecido como colher de pedreiro. Algumas vezes funciona como um símbolo fálico, devido ao cabo... mas aí vira asneira... 

Quanto ao trabalhador da construção civil, chama-se *peão*, mas o termo é um tanto depreciativo, ao ponto de o sindicato respectivo, na minha região, fazer campanha contra o hábito de tratar os trabalhadores desse modo.

*Carregador de caminhão*
Na minha cidade, chama-se *calunga* ao trabalhador que acompanha caminhões e procede ao carregamento e descarregamento. Mas o termo não é bem visto.

*Político*
A última profissão que você citou acho que está mundializada...  ooopppsss! Aqui o ícone mais apropriado é


----------



## almufadado

djlaranja said:


> *Picheleiro*
> Antes das respostas que vi aqui no fórum (originadas de outra mensagem), não conhecia e terminei por fazer confusão  Parece que o significado é este mesmo de um encanador/canalizador especializado em unir tubos de metal utilizados em construção por meio de piche.


Era mesmo uma especialidade trabalhar o piche a calor, e mais abrangente que o encanador/canalizador que também pode realizar a mesma operação.
Também à uma deturpação do significado, a meio do século passado, com o advento dos tacho e panelas de Alpaca/estanho/aluminio de fraca qualidade que ao fim de um tempo furavam e eram entregues ao picheleiro para reparar. Com o desuso do piche como argamassa de união passou a designar *o soldador*, *o estanhador*.



djlaranja said:


> A última profissão que você citou acho que está mundializada...  ooopppsss! Aqui o ícone mais apropriado é


Esqueci-me de acrescentar "pateta" para abranger casos mais recentes


----------



## Guigo

Pelo que entendi, o _aguadeiro_ (pt-pt) seria alguém que trabalha para o time ou equipa, uma espécie de _auxiliar_ ou _massagista_.

Já o _carregador de caminhão_ eu conheço como _ajudante de caminhão_ ou _chapa._ 

Por sinal, seria usada a palavra caminhoneiro ou camioneiro em Portugal?


----------



## almufadado

Guigo said:


> Pelo que entendi, o _aguadeiro_ (pt-pt) seria alguém que trabalha para o time ou equipa, uma espécie de _auxiliar_ ou _massagista_.


 
É o cara que dá água aos jogadores, o "toalheiro" que dá as toalha. É usado como epipeto negativo para depreciar um jogador: "Só serve para aguadeiro". The "waterboy" do futebol americano.

Não é o "apanha-bolas" (pt) que no brasil é o "gandula" (ver http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gandula ).  Em Portugal um "gandulo" (pop) é um "vadio" (vádio), um marginal.  



Guigo said:


> Já o _carregador de caminhão_ eu conheço como _ajudante de caminhão_ ou _chapa._



Na _camionagem _acho qu não existe termo especifico, apenas _motorista_ e _ajudante_.

Nas docas onde os navios são descarregados existem os _*estivadores* _que trabalham na _estiva_ (trabalho envolvendo o descarregar da carga de um navio).



Guigo said:


> Por sinal, seria usada a palavra caminhoneiro ou camioneiro em Portugal?



Em Portugal é o _*Camionista*, a _pessoa que guia um_ *camião* _para um empresa de *camionagem*.


----------



## djlaranja

almufadado said:


> É o cara que dá água aos jogadores, o "toalheiro" que dá as toalha. É usado como epipeto negativo para depreciar um jogador: "Só serve para aguadeiro". The "waterboy" do futebol americano.
> 
> Não é o "apanha-bolas" (pt) que no brasil é o "gandula" (ver http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gandula ). Em Portugal um "gandulo" (pop) é um "vadio" (vádio), um marginal.
> 
> 
> 
> Na _camionagem _acho qu não existe termo especifico, apenas _motorista_ e _ajudante_.
> 
> Nas docas onde os navios são descarregados existem os _*estivadores* _que trabalham na _estiva_ (trabalho envolvendo o descarregar da carga de um navio).
> 
> 
> 
> Em Portugal é o _*Camionista*, a _pessoa que guia um_ *camião* _para um empresa de *camionagem*.


 
No Brasil, usa-se mesmo *massagista* para aquele que acompanha os jogadores, faz-lhes massagem e fornece toalhas, repositor energético ou água, aplica os aerossóis "mágicos" (que passam a dor instantaneamente!) etc. A nota engraçada é que sempre são muito velozes ao correr em campo e algumas vezes protagonizam _lambanças_, como escorregar e cair ao tentar acudir um jogador...

Também no Brasil usamos o termo *estivador* para os trabalhadores portuários de carga e descarga.

Quanto a *trocador*/*cobrador*, o primeiro termo não é usado em São Paulo, mas no Rio de Janeiro. Mais uma vez eu aqui _troquei as bolas_ quanto aos nomes das profissões...

Abraços,

Denilson


----------



## Archimec

Não me parece ter visto ainda 'moço de fretes'.


----------



## almufadado

Archimec said:


> Não me parece ter visto ainda '_*moço de fretes*_'.



Eu estou a ver ...  agora !
Bem lembrado!

*Moço de fretes -  *Pessoa que realiza serviços gerais de entregas e recolhas, mudanças, etc. Os _*fretes*_ são serviços de transportes em camionetas/caminhetas. Existem especializações como o *Carregador de piano.
*Hoje, na *vox pop*, "fazer um frete" é realizar um serviço ou uma actividade a contra-gosto, sem vontade, .

*Moço de recados *Em geral um jovem admitido na empresa para fazer os serviços gerais, incluindo entregas e recolhas.
*
Paquete / Bagageiro* - Para além de ser um _*moço de recados, *_na hotelaria, o uso corrente é o de _*Paquete*_. Pode incluir o serviço de *ascensorista*, pessoa que opera o ascensor/elevador, e os gerais de _*Bagageiro *_ou _*carregador*_ de malas, de serviço de quarto. Em Inglês é o "_*Bellboy*_".  

*Bagageiro -* Nos caminhos-de-ferro do inicio século passado (gosto tanto dizer isto!), as estações de comboios principais tinham os bagageiros que tratavam do acondicionamento das bagagens.

_*Maquinista*_ - operador de locomotivas, automotoras, etc.  

_*Guarda-freio*_ / _*Guardas-freio *_- em Portugal são (ainda) os condutores de *Eléctricos*, veículos urbanos sobre carris movidos  a electricidade, em que a função básica é a de travar e destravar o veiculo. Apenas nos anos 50/60 foram introduzidas as 2 velocidades, uma de arranque e outra de desenvolvimento. O plural é polémico mas sendo que a função é a de guardar os freios (travões) logo os guardas são muitos e o freio um ... Guardas-Freio.

Curiosidade : o primeiro tipo deste veículos em Portugal eram puxados por uma parelha de cavalos e chamavam-se os "Americanos"

_*Carvoeiro*_ - Pessoa que faz e vende carvão vegetal. Quando os fogões eram a lenha e carvão, esta era uma suja profissão de sucesso. O _*carvoeiro*_ trabalha na _*carvoaria*_.

_*Coveiro*_ - Pessoa que enterra os mortos, abre as covas onde coloca os mortos e tapa a cova. Ao fim de um período, retira os restos mortais (ossadas) para as valas comuns. Trata campas (túmulos individuais), das jazidas (túmulos de sub-solo  horizontais), dos jazigos (túmulos acima do solo constituidos por uma pequena construção) e das valas comuns.  

_*Moço de convés *_- Rapaz, aprendiz de marinheiro, para todo o serviço no convés (limpeza, trata das cordas, dos cordames e das cordoalhas, subir aos mastros). Nos navios militares com artilharia de convés podia ser ajudante de artilheiro.

_*Moço de porão *_- Rapaz, aprendiz de marinheiro, para todo o serviço no convés (limpeza, recados, cozinha, latrinas). Nos navios militares com artilharia de porão em especial nos ingleses tinha a ingrata missão de quando a peça de artilharia falhava o disparo, tinha de repor a espoleta ou subir ao canhão e usar a vareta para recalcar a munição, o taco e a carga de explosivo. 

*Artilheiro* - Pessoa que opera a artilharia

_*Guarda prisional*_ - Pessoa que trabalha numa prisão, presidio, estabelecimento prisional e tem função de segurança aos presos, portas e portões.

_*Aia*_ - Rapariga servil de uma dama da nobreza ou da Rainha. É uma criada a tempo inteiro, interna.

*Ama* - Pessoa, em geral do sexo feminino, que cuida das crianças de outrem.

*Ama* _*de peito*_- Mulher que amamenta um bébé na vez ou em complemento da mãe.

_*Costureira*_ - Mulher que costura peças de roupa. As diversas actividades incluem alinhavar, cerzir (não sei bem o que é), coser, costurar (com ou sem máquina de costura), remendar, casear (fazer as casas dos botões), capear (por capas). Usa a agulha, o dedal (protecção da ponta do dedo), o fio, o pano, a fazenda, a xita, a alpaca, a flanela, etc. A costureira realiza os projectos de uma _*Modista. *_As especialidades teem também nomes como Cerzidora, Caseadora, Forradora (que aplica forros em fatos). 

_*Modista *_- Mulher que desenha, cria moldes e corta os panos e fazendas para criar vestidos e roupa de senhora.

_*Alfaiate*_ - Como a Modista, é um homem que produz fatos para homem.

_*Amolador*_ -Pessoa que afia facas (cutelaria) e tesouras. Também referido como _*Amola facas e tesouras*_. Em Portugal usava um carinho de mão com uma pedra de amolar movida por um pedal e apregoava -"Ólhó" amolador, afia facas e tesouras !. Actualmente usa uma bicicleta, na qual se desloca e move a pedra de amolar. è tradicional usar uma "gaita de beiços" (tubular tipo a flauta dos Andes). Diz-se que quando se ouve a gaita do Amolador quer dizer que vai chover !?!?    

_*Ardina *_- Rapaz que vende jornais na rua, anunciando os titulos e os nomes dos jornais.

_*Calceteiro*_ - Pessoa que faz as calçadas nas ruas. As calçadas, em especial a _*Calçada Portuguesa*_ são constituidas por pequenos blocos de pedra, partidos à medida e colocados individualmente para formar pavimentos para pedestres. Podem ser decorados com desanhos de pedra preta em panos de pedra branca.

_*Pedestre*_ / _*Peão*_ - Pessoa que anda na rua.

_*Portageiro *_- Pessoa que trabalha nas portagens onde recolhe, a partir da cabine de portageiro, a portagem dos condutores.  

_*Engraxador*_ - Pessoa que aplica graxa aos sapatos de um cliente, depois puxa o lustro com panos e escovas.
Uma deturpação de "Engraxador" pode ser um pessoa que quer ficar bem vista perante outra, um bajulador, puxa-saco. 

_*Caixeiro-viajante*_ - Vendedor que vai de terra em terra para vender as mercadorias.

_*Limpa-chaminés*_ -  pessoa que remove as fuligens do interior das chaminés com varas e escovilhões, e das caixas de deposição. 

_*Trapeiro*_ - Pessoa que recolhe trapos para fazer _desperdicio_ (pano desfiado) usado nas profissões sujas, ou para fazer tapetes. Em Lisboa existem as "Trapeiras" que são janelas de sotão, também referidas como Mansardas, onde o habitante recolhia ai os trapos para os trabalhar.

_*Varina*_ - Peixeira que andava a vender peixe na rua com a *canastra* (cesta de vime) à cabeça. Apregoava - "Ólhó peixe fresquinho, freguesa !"


Uma página ilustrada de profissões antigas:
http://members.netmadeira.com/abelzeferino/Fotos_antigas/Profissoes/index.htm


----------



## Guigo

Puxa vida, que belo sortilégio! E algumas boas diferenças...


_Moço de fretes_* -* Aqui se diz mais _fretista_. Os _fretes_ são serviços de transportes em _caminhonetes/kombis/furgões/vans_.

_Carregador de piano -_ apesar de ser usada, no sentido apontado, esta expressão é também conhecida, na gíria futebolística, como aquele médio-volante que trabalha, para o time, sem ser reconhecido pela torcida.

_Moço de recados_ *-* já vi esta forma, mas creio não ser mais usada.

_Paquete_ - No Brasil, ao menos no SE, paquete é _menstruação_.  Nos hotéis, usa-se mais _camareiro/a_, para quem faz os serviços de quarto, além de recepcionista, manobrista, ascensorista, garagista, porteiro, cozinheiro, para as demais funções. Os termos _maleiro_ ou _bagageiro_ ou _carregador_ são usados tanto nos hotéis, como nas estações rodoviárias/ferroviárias e aeroportos; creio que carregador seja a mais comum, pois maleiro ou bagageiro são também sinônimos do setor de guarda das malas ou bagagens.

_Maquinista_ - operador de locomotivas, automotoras, etc. Idem, por aqui, se bem que não usamos automotoras; outrora, alguns textos usavam locomotora (castelhanismo?).

_Guarda-freio / Guardas-freio_ - em Portugal são (ainda) os condutores de e_léctricos_, veículos urbanos sobre carris movidos a electricidade, em que a função básica é a de travar e destravar o veiculo. A forma guarda-freio era mais usada, na área das ferrovias; para os veículos urbanos, que chamamos de _bondes_, têm-se os _motorneiros_ (que manobram o veículo) e os trocadores ou cobradores ou ainda _condutores_ (que não manobravam propriamente, mas ordenavam aos motorneiros que o fizessem).

_Guarda prisional_ - Aqui fala-se em _guarda penintenciário._

_Ardina_- Rapaz que vende jornais na rua, anunciando os titulos e os nomes dos jornais. Aqui conheço apenas como _jornaleiro_; também usado para o que vende jornais e revistas, nas bancas.

_Pedestre_ - Pessoa que anda na rua = Brasil. _Peão_ é funcionário de fazenda, de estância, que, geralmente lida com o gado.

_Engraxador_ - No Brasil, _engraxate_.


----------



## almufadado

Guigo said:


> Puxa vida, que belo sortilégio!



Ou não ! ... tenho de me ir confessar ao _pastor da minha paróquia ! _Antes _sortilégio _que_ pecado mortal _ou _sacrilégio !! ufa.

Sortilégio _por aqui significa bruxaria, feitiçaria !

Por aqui também se chama ao *jogador de futebol* que toda faz a "despesa do jogo" como _*carregador de piano*_. Há uma nova expressão que é "*armário*" e que acho que foi importada do brasil, para descrever um tipo forte, bem constituido.


----------



## Guigo

almufadado said:


> Ou não ! ... tenho de me ir confessar ao _pastor da minha paróquia ! _Antes _sortilégio _que_ pecado mortal _ou _sacrilégio !! ufa._
> __
> _Sortilégio _por aqui significa bruxaria, feitiçaria !


 
Ha! Eu devia ter escrito _florilégio_... a idade pegou-me! 

Sortilégio tem o mesmo significado por aqui.


----------



## Archimec

Já agora, um que não deve haver no Brasil: 'moço de forcado'.


----------



## djlaranja

almufadado said:


> Por aqui também se chama ao *jogador de futebol* que toda faz a "despesa do jogo" como _*carregador de piano*_. Há uma nova expressão que é "*armário*" e que acho que foi importada do brasil, para descrever um tipo forte, bem constituido.


 
Almufadado,

Aproveito o que disse o Guigo (a "deixa", na gíria do teatro) para dizer que a sua contribuição foi *formidável* (palavra com uma história bem interessante esta, mas não para esta discussão).

O *carregador de piano,* no sentido figurado, é exatamente o jogador que faz tudo pelo time inteiro, que se destaca tanto e joga tão bem que parece carregar o time inteiro. Mas também serve para aquele faz-tudo e ao qual frequentemente se atribui mais e mais tarefas, em virtude do bom desempenho.

*Armário* aqui no Brasil significa qualquer sujeito muito alto e forte, como costumam ser os zagueiros no futebol. Mas serve também para os *leões-de-chácara*, seguranças particulares ou de estabelecimentos como bares, restaurantes, casas noturnas etc.

Abraços,

Denilson


----------



## almufadado

Guigo said:


> Ha! Eu devia ter escrito _florilégio_... a idade pegou-me!
> 
> Sortilégio tem o mesmo significado por aqui.



*
Florilégio *é giro 

coleção de flores
(_Figurado_) compilação de textos literários escolhidos


_*As Sortes*_ - os indivíduos do sexo masculino eram chamados para o exército, em alistamento forçado. A pré-selecção era chamada de "as sortes". Não sei se por terem sorte por não serem escolhidos se o inverso.


----------



## Guigo

almufadado said:


> *Florilégio *é giro
> coleção de flores
> (_Figurado_) compilação de textos literários escolhidos
> _*As Sortes*_ - os indivíduos do sexo masculino eram chamados para o exército, em alistamento forçado. A pré-selecção era chamada de "as sortes". Não sei se por terem sorte por não serem escolhidos se o inverso.


 
*Florilégio *foi no caso uma *antologia* de boas ideias! 

Por sinal, temos por aqui, uma diferença entre _florista _(vendedor de flores) e _floricultor_ (produtor de flores).


----------



## almufadado

Guigo said:


> *Florilégio *foi no caso uma *antologia* de boas ideias!
> 
> Por sinal, temos por aqui, uma diferença entre _florista _(vendedor de flores) e _floricultor_ (produtor de flores).



*Florista* - Pessoa que vende flores, faz _*arranjos florais, buquês/bouquets (galiscismo) de noiva e de flores, coroas funerárias/fúnebres, ramos de flores, etc.

Floricultor - *_Pessoa que produz flores e afins.

_*Floreira*_ - Recipiente onde se colocam flores. Também pode se referir a pessoa que trata das flores por exemplo numa igreja.

_*Floribela*_ - Personagem que confunde as crianças, lhes mostra deturpações da realidade. Choramingas, mariquinhas-pé-de-salsa.  (ao abrigo da liberdade de expressão e opinião)

_*Herbanário*_ /*Herbalista* (incomum)- Pessoa que colhe/cultiva plantas medicinais. (do latim herba)
_*
Ervanário -*_ Pessoa ou estabelecimento que vende _plantas medicinais_*.
*
_*Silvicultor*_ - Pessoa que planta árvores e arbustos para produção de matérias-prima, entre as quais a madeira em toro, a casca de árvore, a resina, a lenha e as aparas de madeira. 

_*Fruticultor *_- Pessoa que planta árvores de fruto. Pode haver sub-entidades tais como o Macieiro, Pereiro, Figueiro, etc mas que caíram em desuso.

_*Viticultor*_ - Pessoa que planta vinhas para a produção de uva.

_*Vinicultor*_ - Pessoa que produz vinho.

*Vitivinicultor* - Pessoa que planta a vinha e faz o vinho.

*Agricultor / Cultivador / Lavrador *- Pessoa que de forma geral trabalha a terra com vista à produção de produtos agrícolas. As acções incluem estrumar (colocar estrume ou fertelizante), arar (cortar e revolver a terra com um arado (quadrado/triangulo com espigões)), em  lavrar (cortar a terra para criar sulcos onde vão ser colocadas as sementes), plantar (colocar pés ou pedaços da planta) ou semear (espalhar sementes), sulfatar (Antigo. espalhar sulfatos para matar as pragas), colher (recolher os frutos da plantação).
Entre as culturas destacam-se os_ tubérculos_(do Lat. _ 			 tuberculu)_ que nas suas variedades mais comuns estão os com órgão de reserva de natureza radical (nabo, cenoura) ou de natureza caulinar (batata), ou mista (beterraba).

_*Lavrador *_- Especialista da lavoura, e em especial no uso de arados e da charrua puxados por uma ou mais bestas (cavalo, macho, burro, boi dependendo da região).

_*Horticultor *_- Pessoa que produz produtos hortícolas numa horticultura. Incluem a alface, a couve, a cenoura, os rabanetes, o agrião, 
*
Florestador  *- Pessoa que trata da floresta, plantando árvores, limpando caminhos, abrindo corta-fogos.

_*Moleiro*_ - Pessoa que moe grão de cereais para a produção de farinhas num _moinho_.
*
Cerealista (pt-br)* -  Pessoa especialista em cereais.

????? - Pessoa que planta cereais (do Lat. _ 			 cereale_, relativo a Ceres, deusa das sementeiras), incluindo trigo, milho, soja, cevada, centeio. 

_*Semeador -*_ pessoa ou máquina que semeia.

*Sericicultor* */Sericultor *- Pessoa que trata da sericicultura ou seja a cultura do bicho-da-seda, afim de produzir fios de seda para o fabrico de panos de seda.

_*Gestor Agrícola *_- Pessoa que dirige as actividades de gestão, produção e comercialização de uma exploração agrícola, pecuária, florestal e agro-pecuária com vista à optimização dos resultados, à higiene e segurança no trabalho, à segurança alimentar dos consumidores e à preservação do meio ambiente
Profissões Associadas:Gestor Agrário, Eng.º Agrónomo, Director(a) de Exploração Agrícola, Empresário(a) Agrícola

_*Director(a) de Produção Florestal *_- Pessao que gere as actividades de produção de uma exploração florestal, procurando optimizar os resultados
Profissões Associadas : Eng.º Florestal, Eng.º Técnico(a) Agrário-Produção Florestal, Eng.º Hortícola e Paisagista, Eng.º de recursos Florestais

*Técnico(a) Produção de Agrícola -* Pessoa que administra as actividades de produção agrícola, agro-florestal, agro-pecuária, de forma a assegurar a quantidade e qualidade da produção
Profissões Associadas : Feitor(a) Agrícola, Técnico(a) de Gestão Agrícola, Técnico de Produção Vegetal, Técnico Agro-Florestal, Agente Rural, Técnico de Pecuária

_*Operador(a) Pecuário -*_ Executar as operações necessárias à produção pecuária, nomeadamente a alimentação, reprodução e higienização das instalações e dos animais
Profissões Associadas : Tratador(a) de Animais, Pastor(a), Trabalhador(a) Avícola, Operador(a) de Sala de Ordenha, Trabalhador(a) de Equinocultura
_*
Técnico(a) de Inseminação Artificial (Inseminador(a) Artificial) *_- Efectua as operações necessárias à inseminação artificial de fêmeas (vacas, ovelhas, porcas e Éguas), optimizando a sua reprodução e o melhoramento genético da espécie

_*Consultor(a) Rural*_ - Pessoa que apoia técnica e economicamente as explorações agrícolas, florestais e pecuárias, através da concepção e acompanhamento de projectos (implementação de novas técnicas de plantação de culturas, novos fertilizantes, comercialização de produtos), com vista ao aperfeiçoamento da qualidade da produção  aumento do seu crescimento.
Profissões Associadas: Consultor(a) Técnico(a), Consultor(a) Económico(a), Vulgarizador(a), Extensionista, Técnico(a) Rural

*Aquacultor *- Pessoa que produz seres vivos em cativeiro, incluindo peixes, moluscos, cefalópedes, crustáceos, crustácios decapódes (lagosta, santola, sapateira)  numa aquacultura.

_*Piscicultor *_-  Pessoa que cria e trata de peixes em cativeiro.
*
Ovicultor* - Pessoa que cria e trata de ovinos.

*Avicultor *- pessoa que produz aves de capoeira na Avicultura composta por aviários, bercários, chocadeiras, etc.
_*
Bovicultor*_ - Pessoa que cria e trada de bovinos. 

_*Capricultor *_- Pessoa que cria e trada de cabras e  ... bodes.


----------



## Guigo

Creio que por aqui é tudo igual, com exceção da _floribela_... 

Também dizemos _bovinocultor, caprinocultor e ovinocultor_. Outros produtores são: _bananicultor, cacauicultor, sacaricultor_ (do setor sucraleiro), _rizicultor, feijocultor, cotonicultor, bubalinocultor._

Ed.: esqueci do_ piscicultor._ 

Desconfio (não verifiquei!) que algumas delas ainda não estão registradas, oficialmente.


----------



## djlaranja

almufadado said:


> _*Floribela*_ - Personagem que confunde as crianças, lhes mostra deturpações da realidade. Choramingas, mariquinhas-pé-de-salsa.  (ao abrigo da liberdade de expressão e opinião)


 
Aqui pelo nordeste do Brasil, há uma lenda - creio que de origem rural - sobre a *comadre florzinha*, ou *maria florzinha* que seria um personagem equivalente. 

Interessante é que a pronúncia do personagem mítico/folclórico ficou mais ou menos como "_cumádi fulozinha_".

Acho que até este personagem da cultura popular anda esquecido, em nosso tempo...

Abraços,

Denilson


----------



## almufadado

"Viva, para quem é uma flor !"
Interjeição de carinho/afecto que se diz quando um homem vê uma mulher bonita.


----------



## SMoss

Latoeiro é quem faz serviços de "latoaria" no interior de SC (Blumenau e Vale do Itajaí). Nunca tinha visto isso em outro lugar.

Manicure e pedicure são galicismos que podem ser substituídos por "manicura" e "pedicura" segundo o dicionário de questões vernáculas do prof. Napoleão Mendes de Almeida.


----------



## Alandria

SMoss said:


> Latoeiro é quem faz serviços de "latoaria" no interior de SC (Blumenau e Vale do Itajaí). Nunca tinha visto isso em outro lugar.
> 
> Manicure e pedicure são galicismos que podem ser substituídos por "manicura" e "pedicura" segundo o dicionário de questões vernáculas do prof. Napoleão Mendes de Almeida.



Mas galicismos são bem comuns, veja:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1283125

Eu jamais vi aquelas palavras sendo grafadas com "a" final.


----------



## djlaranja

Alandria said:


> Mas galicismos são bem comuns, veja:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1283125
> 
> Eu jamais vi aquelas palavras sendo grafadas com "a" final.


 
Bem, eu só as vi em livros que tratam exatamente do tema galicismos.
E aí recomenda-se que sejam grafadas com 'a' final, mesmo.

Abraços,

Denilson


----------



## SMoss

Acho que em Portugal se usa com a. Em espanhol tb e já vi algumas publicaçoes brasileiras grafarem "pedicura"


----------



## Guigo

O SENAC/Goiás oferece cursos para _manicura_ e _pedicura_. 

http://www.go.senac.br/informativo.php?curso=702&are_id=7


----------



## almufadado

SMoss said:


> Latoeiro é quem faz serviços de "latoaria" no interior de SC (Blumenau e Vale do Itajaí). Nunca tinha visto isso em outro lugar.


_*
Latoeiro*_ - Pessoa que trabalha a chapa metálica de lata (de liga de estanho, chamada *folha-de-flandres*, ou de liga de cromo, conhecida por *folha cromada*) na _Latoaria._

_*Latoneiro *_- Pessoa que trabalha a chapa metálica de latão (liga metálica de cobre e zinco) na _Latonaria_.
A designação é usada apenas no Norte de Portugal é de por influência Galega, e enquanto especialidade artesanal caiu em desuso com a revolução industrial, devido ao aumento do preço do cobre).   

_*Lateiro*_ - Pessoa que recolhe lata (sinónimo de sucateiro).



SMoss said:


> Manicure e pedicure são galicismos que podem ser substituídos por "manicura" e "pedicura" segundo o dicionário de questões vernáculas do prof. Napoleão Mendes de Almeida.



No léxico oficial a terminação é em "a", na_ vox populi_ é "à vontade do freguês". 
Mas até já vi escrito/grafado "pedicuria" e "manicuria" ... que soa a a manicura põe a tesoura e o cliente corria .


----------



## almufadado

_*Profissões ligadas ao metais:

Latoeiro*_ - Pessoa que trabalha a chapa metálica de lata (de liga de estanho, chamada *folha-de-flandres*, ou de liga de cromo, conhecida por *folha cromada*) na _Latoaria._

_*Latoneiro *_- Pessoa que trabalha a chapa metálica de latão (liga metálica de cobre e zinco) na _Latonaria_.
 A designação é usada apenas no Norte de Portugal é de por influência Galega, e enquanto especialidade artesanal caiu em desuso com a revolução industrial, devido ao aumento do preço do cobre).   

*Alambiqueiro* / _*Alambicador*_ (PT/ES) - Pessoa que fabrica alambiques em latão (aparato para destilar bebidas alcoólicas).  

_*Lateiro*_ - Pessoa que recolhe lata (sinónimo de sucateiro).

_*Sucateiro*_/*Ferro-velho* - Pessoa que recolhe sucatas num "_Ferro-velho_". 
*
Ferreiro* - Pessoa que manufactura ferragens na _Forja_ ou na _Ferraria_ 

_*Ferrador *_- Pessoa que manufactura ferraduras e as aplica em equídeos e bovinos na _oficina de ferreiro_. 

_*Fresador *_- Pessoa que trabalha na fresa. Especialista de uma serralharia ou carpintaria , das industria metalomecânica ou da madeira. 

_*Metalúrgico *_- Pessoa que trabalha numa Metalurgia ou na industria metalúrgica. 

_*Cutileiro*_ - Pessoa que fabrica facas, garfos e colheres na _cutelaria. _Uma das cutelaria que toma o nome da arte é o cutelo (cutêlo/cutélo), faca de lâmina larga e grossa para cortar carne com osso.

_*Fiveleiro - *_pessoa que fabrica fivelas_.

__*Reprografo *- _Operador de reprografia é a pessoa que opera com máquinas de reprodução cujos serviços são destinados ao público.

_*Botoeiro*_ - Pessoa que fabrica _botões_.

_*Botoneiro*_ - Pessoa que aplica _botões_. A referência mais actual é a de sinónimo de sistema interruptor (ex.:um Botoneiro/a de incêndio ).

_*Afiador -*_ Pessoa que afia instrumentos metálicos. Também é referência comum do "afia-lápis".

_*Amolador -*_ Pessoa que afia instrumentos metálicos na _pedra de amolar_.

*Fundidor* - Pessoa que trabalha na _Fundição_, onde derrete/funde metais ou ligas de metais em moldes para fazer lingotes, ou outras formas.

_*Forjador *_- pessoa que trabalho o ferro na _Forja_, aquecendo o ferro na forja, martelando-o na bigorna até obter a forma desejada para depois o arrefecer em água.  
Nos trabalhos de ferro-forjado incluindo portões, grades, bancos de jardim, etc, a especialidade de_ fundidor _e _forjador_ misturam-se
*
Gravador* *metálico*- Pessoa que grava, entalha ou cunha peças metálicas.

*Entalhador* - Pessoa que entalha peças metálicas ou de madeira (talha).

_*Cunhador*_ - Pessoa que cunha peças metálicas através de cunhas (selos/cunhos) ou de prensas. 

*Ferramenteiro* -  Pessoa que trata, recolhe e distribui  as ferramentas aos restantes trabalhadores.

_*Serralheiro *_- Pessoa que corta, quina, molda, solda, etc,   materiais metálicos ferrosos (aço) e não ferrosos (alumínio) numa _Serralharia_.

_*Serralheiro Mecânico*_ - Pessoa que opera máquinas industriais de cortar, quinar, moldar, soldar, etc,  em materiais metálicos ferrosos (aço) e em não ferrosos (alumínio) numa _Metalomecânica _.

_*Serralheiro Civil *_- Pessoa que produz janelas, portas, etc, em geral de alumínio na área da _Construção Civil_.

_*Serralheiro de Moldes, Cunhos e Cortantes - *_Pessoa cuja especialidade é produzir _Moldes (para as industrias de plásticos, vidro, etc), Cunhos e Cortantes_ (para as industrias pessadas, papel, etc).

_*Mandrilhador (Mecânico)* _- Pessoa que opera o mandril/mandrilhadora (O _mandrilhamento_  é um processo de fabrico/usinagem convencional geralmente usado para o alargamento de furos e cortes interiores de peças metálicas, com controlo de velocidade em função do torque).(As formas mandrilador, mandriladora, madrilamento apesar de usadas regularmente são do Espanhol).

_*Torneiro **(Mecânico)*_ - Pessoa que opera o_ torno (mecânico)_. O _torneamento_ é um processo de desbaste progressivo de através do contacto com cortantes ou desbastantes de uma peça metálica em rotação, fixa ao rotor de um_torno_. A acção rotativa permite a criação de formas circulares perfeitas. 
A profissão está também ligada às carpitarias e industrias de móveis.
_*
Fresador** (Mecânico)*_ - Pessoa que usa uma _Fresa_(ferramenta manual) ou opera uma _Fresadora_ (máquina mecânica) que usa um movimento continuo angular para fabricar peças metálicas através da remoção de secções por meio da ferramenta de corte chamada fresa.
_*
Rectificador **(Mecânico)*_ - Pessoa que opera uma _rectificadora_ para desbastar uma peça metálica. 

Nota: eu uso "Pessoa" para não ter de indicar o sexo do trabalhador. E quando são profissões que em geral só empregam pessoas de um dos sexos, é apenas porque os próprios nomes indicam o género.


----------



## almufadado

_*Faroleiro *_- Pessoa que trata de um *farol.* As funções incluem acender a luz de aviso de costa, para guiar os navios.


----------

